
EpubPressJS: Bundle websites into ebooks using JavaScript - haroldtreen
https://www.npmjs.com/package/epub-press-js
======
zer11782oo
Does this support both grunt and gulp? Because for many people thats like
required to get it working in production stacks ...

~~~
haroldtreen
What do you mean by support? You could import it into a Gulp/Grunt file and
use it there if you wanted. :)

------
brudgers
Project home page: [https://epub.press/](https://epub.press/)

